# Medicine of the Patch



## SilverMoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Turned down,
it's the petticoat of the tiger lily.
Narcissus jonquils, midget daffodils,
clustered in a shot glass
and pansies with wicked faces
make for a child's 
curious, solitary garden.

It's the Sunflower, 
taller than I, where
bumble bees dance then lunch
in furry circle bound by yellow.
Stalks, sturdy and green,
never bending to a royal wind,
only to me.

A hula skirt made 
from it’s leaves, torn and 
tucked into my jeans.
As tropical as I can be,
swerving my hips 
to exotic sunset tra-la-la.

Imaginings of
Hawaiian dancing
are always 
the run-away
in dappled domicile.
　
It’s this garden unkept
where I spin and fall 
while Mommy, 
the Weeping Willow,
bows to a whisky glass,
pouring herself to sleep. 

Dreaming flowerlessly,
like my milky dreams 
gone sour in the night.

In bed, beads of sweat on her brow
remind me of the morning dew.
It has to. It has to!

I crawl in bed
near the morning dew.

I'll bring
Mother's nature
to the garden patch. 

And water her
beneath the sun.

She'll grow, sprouting smiles,
the most beautiful Flower yet seen.

Even the Sunflower
will bow to Her Majesty.

She picks daisies for me
and tucks them into my jeans.

.......................I wake 
.......................and study her back.


----------



## J.R. MacLean (Jul 5, 2010)

Lovely and sad, silver moon. Makes me glad I wandered over here for a peek. Just a few suggestions below.

cheers
J.R.




SilverMoon said:


> Turned down,
> it's the petticote of the Tiger Lily. *petticoat*
> Narcissus jonquils, midget tulips,
> clustered in a shot glass
> ...


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 5, 2010)

J.R.,Thanks very much, your suggestions are excellent and will promptly make the changes. And thanks for the kudos! Laurie


----------



## Gumby (Jul 6, 2010)

This is very sad and touching, Laurie. I can see the child clearly, so innocent yet wise beyond her years. Much enjoyed!


----------



## Foxryder (Jul 6, 2010)

A sad tale you paint, Laurie. Was the narrator trying to find solace in the garden rather than in her mom who was taken by alcohol? The flowered picture sailed nicely.

I hope I don't bore you with my questions every time you post a new poem.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cindy, as I said next door, not everyone would pick up on the strength and wisdom. You validate the child in this poem. Laurie


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Foxy! I lol First of all because your questions are _never _boring! And poetry is about asking questions.

The little girl is surrounded by abscence. The only one with her alcoholic mother. The garden isn't really real, yet real in her imagination and stands for the Life this little girl should have had. A dream. Then the "real" dream where she creates an available loving mother. She wakes, studies her mother's back (turned away from her). She just "studies", feeling nothing. She's cut herself off from painful emotions in order to survive.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 6, 2010)

> Turned down,
> it's the petticoat of the Tiger Lily.
> Narcissus jonquils, midget tulips, (Best two descriptions to place side by side, much curiosity. well done)
> clustered in a shot glass (Also bang on)
> ...


 
Hope I wasn't too harsh. This was some great capturing of emotions via nature. 
You still remain one of my preferred poets to read. 

Keep it up missy miss.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you, MeeQ. As it stands, I'm still punctuation challenged! So, I appreciate your input and will be going over.

I'm hooked on "Flowerlessly", I'm afraid, as it is coming from the child's imagination. 

And you were not too harsh, just honest which is a redeemable quality. And thank you! Geez, I hope I meet up to your expectations. Fondly, Laurie


----------



## un named (Jul 7, 2010)

wow. that was amazing. sad touching, full of imagery, and the innocence of a child.  i loved it.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you so, un named. I'm very glad you liked it. Laurie


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 7, 2010)

> I never write about flowers unless there are weeds



This made me laugh. 
Still highly interested to see a revision. (if you decide it's necessary) 
Keep in touch.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 7, 2010)

This was confusing to me. 


> from it’s leaves torn (Removed the 'and' plus the comma)


It's about her imaginings...e.g. The Sunflower, "its stalks never bending to a royal wind," Then the Hawaiian dance, a separate thing as "active".[/QUOTE]


> Imaginings in a Hawaiian dance


I think remininisce is too much of a large word for "this" poem


> In bed, beads of sweat on her brow
> reminisce of morning dew.


If you notice, I've caped She, Her, throughout, using creative license to indicate how important and large in mind "She" was for little girl. I caped "Flower" in the same vein as she became THE flower to the child.


> She'll grow, sprouting smiles,
> the most beautiful flower of all. (Capital removed)


I hope I've explained my reasoning clearly. Always would appreciate the attention the you paid to this poem. You brought up some salient points causing me to think things through. Thank You.

"I never write about flowers unless there are weeds"......

I'm laughing! You busted me. It's true. I could never just write about a pretty garden and leave it at that! I tried once and it was ridiculous. Laurie


----------



## vangoghsear (Jul 8, 2010)

I was dawn in very visually and emotionally when the metaphor was introduced.

Here:



> It’s this garden unkept
> where I spin and fall
> *while Mommy,
> the Weeping Willow,
> ...



In the ending, I think you lead us down a garden path that you did not intend (or perhaps you did?).  



> I wake
> and study her back.



The fact that you wake and study her back implies that you are sharing a bed.  I don't think that you were hinting at a type of abuse, which this would suggest, more a wistful longing for the mother to notice the child, but abuse was my first thought.  I think it's an easy fix.  Just show us the transition from waking to viewing her back, something as simple as: 

I wake, 
walk to where 
she sleeps, 
and study her back. 

Overall i like this very much.  Nice job.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Interesting, van. I never thought it would hint at abuse but people other than yourself might go there too, so I'm going to think of something long the lines of your suggestion to make the situation clear. Thank you! Am pleased you found it stirred your emotions and appreciation of the visuals.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jul 8, 2010)

> *I crawl in bed
> to be near the morning dew
> and slip away.
> *
> ...



That fixes it.  since the child crawls into bed on her own, it removes the idea of impropriety.  It also adds to our sense of the longing for mother's attention in the child.  Excellent change.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, van. Thanks to your insight! :salut:


----------



## wacker (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Laurie
This poem is beautiful and sad at the same time. Capturing the mind of a child as an adult is always tough,,, but you seemed to cope with it very well.

It certainly is a challenge to put yourself in the frame as that child and how to tell her story in such a poetic fashion... Wonderful

Wacker


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you, wacker. Even though sad I did enjoy writing the poem, putting all the puzzle pieces together. Laurie


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 13, 2010)

Whenever I encounter a child whose eyes are wise far beyond their years, it breaks my heart. The resilience and never wavering hope of your child is so palpable that I am at a loss for words. I was so completely moved by this piece, so much so, I have to leave it at that. "Milky dreams gone sour" actually brought me to tears. Your ability to capture that which is unkind and transform it into something of worded beauty never ceases to amaze me. Your pen is blessed.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 13, 2010)

Lisa, know I don't know what to say. Your beautiful words of sentiment. I don't really want to make people cry but feel. And if they "feel" the need to cry, I suppose this is a good thing for both the reader and the writer. Sometimes the writer sheds a tear or two. Not easy work but work which brings me so much pleasure. So much "life". Thank you so, Laurie


----------

